# pellon squares?



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

hey just had a eureka moment! wondering if anyone has tried this or not. Thinking about getting some pellon squares to try out the rhinestone patterns im going to cut in a few weeks. and if i do them well (im praying i will) use the same squares as display items.

i am already going to get plexi glass sheets to try doing decals on. 

anyone doing this? how are you displaying and or testing designs?

thanks

-adam


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Adam! 
I think that's a great idea! I always display my designs on actual tee shirts but I think I may have to pick some of those up and make samples that way! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

rancho said:


> Adam,
> 
> it is a good idea~~sometimes i want to do them ,but i am afraid i couldn't bear others' view ..


What do you mean by that?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks everyone!

the idea came to me when i was researching a way to test designs for t shirt transfers without waisting shirts (i just cant afford it) and i remember the test squares i used to see in the screen supply books many many moons ago. so i went googling and found out they call them pellon squares and pro world sells them and recommends them for displaying tranfer designs. i said hell if THEY can do that for heat tranfers why th hell not for rhinestone tranfers !

the plexi glass idea came the same way. i want to test the process of decals without begging folk to put them on cars for free lol i want to get the process down first and hell plexi glass sheets just make sense.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can also get the pellon squares from Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment & Kits super cheap which is where I found them when I googled them.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Another product you can try out to display your rhinestone patterns is Cutaway material. You can get it in rolls or pre-cut squares in different thicknesses.

Embroidery Cutaway Backing

Works great to show off your designs.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

hey scott thats a great solution too! 

and very affordable!


----------

